# Modified r34 fuel consumption



## Bradbird (9 mo ago)

Hello everyone, Anyone got a modified r34 700 or 800 bhp? does the fuel consumption go up a lot with these vehicles? I note most have 1100 cc injectors . Thank you in advance


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

All depends on your right foot.

Won't be as good as stock but shouldn’t be too far different when cruising.


----------

